# Vizio MV550MV Turn On, have Backlight, and sound, but no picture.



## Tigriske (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello

I have one Vizio MV550MV 55 inch LCD TV.
One day ( two days ago ) Im turn on and have sound but no picture.
Im use the remote is work, change the channels, inputs, volume. ( i dont see what im doing im just remember how 2 times down is the input change... ) But dont show nothing, just the backlight. Im really like this TV i dont want to throw away. Please HELP !!!
Im read some forums about this, but everywhere say different things. Somebody say how need change hole panels, somebody say how just one fuse.

Thank you.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

from what you say there is a problem getting the picture from the tuner to the Display.

Not knowing how many boards are in this set nor the set architecture, all I can say is that you need to replace a board. In order to know which one needs replacing you would need to have a set of KNOWN WORKING boards to swap with yours and isolate the faulty board in that way. All we currently know or can deduce is that most boards appear to be working. 

What happens if you give it an external picture source. What other inputs are there ?? SCART, USB, SDHC, HDMI, RCA ?? Do any of these allow you to get a picture ??


----------



## Tigriske (Jan 8, 2015)

HDMI same. have backlight, and sound. im try all 4. and the comp. too. samething. im get some picture from the disassembled tv.


----------



## Tigriske (Jan 8, 2015)

Im find one picture:

Képfeltöltés.hu - korlátlan ingyen tárhely képeidnek, regisztráció nélkül


----------



## Tigriske (Jan 8, 2015)

THe model number is: VIZIO M550NV sorry... Im make a bad when im make the post.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I see 3 boards one looks like power supply / Inverter, not sure what the middle one is but possibly sound card. The one on the right looks like video processor. I see no tuner 

Just found some better photo's here but the fault was *no sound no picture *

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f278/solved-vizio-m550nv-no-picture-no-sound-679878.html

The power supply might need some new capacitors on your TV. I would start there. If you don't have experience rep[airing TV's see a professional or someone who has experience.


----------



## Tigriske (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you. I think im buy a new power board. And change. Thanks again.


----------

